# Gemütliche Gilde lädt ein...



## Sucherin (18. Juni 2009)

Gemütliche Gilde lädt ein...

.... zum reinschnuppern und wohlfühlen.
*
Was erwartet dich bei uns?*

Der Kern der Gilde ist ein kleiner Haufen Leute zwischen 19 J. und 40 J., Freude am Spiel und nettes Beisammensein mit Gleichgesinnten ist uns sehr wichtig!

Wir legen viel Wert auf das Miteinander und Harmonie in der Gilde. Wenn jemand Hilfe braucht ist meist schnell jemand gefunden. Da wir eher einen höheren Altersdurchschnitt haben, betrachten wir das Spiel auch als Spiel. Viel-Charakter-Spieler werden bei uns gerne gesehen, da wir selber uns nicht unbedingt auf einen festlegen möchten.

Die Vagabunden wurden erst vor ein paar Monaten auf dem Realm Kult der Verdammten gegründet. Ziel war es eine kleine aber feine Gemeinschaft für Leute zu bieten die Stress in WoW umgehen möchten.

Solltest du dir nicht sicher sein ob wir das richtige für Dich sind, kannst du auch gerne einen neuen Charakter zum reinschnuppern erstellen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings dass Du Dich ein wenig in unserem Forum vorstellst: http://www.vagabunden-kdv.de

*Was wir grundlegend voraussetzen:*
* Ordentliche, aussagekräftige Bewerbung im Gildenforum
* Soziale Kompetenz (Hilfsbereitschaft, Respekt, Toleranz & Co.)
* Teilnahme am Gilden- und Forenleben
* Mut zur Kommunikation (Forum, Voice-Server)
* Erwachsenes, reifes Auftreten (Kritikfähigkeit, kein Gebrauch von Fäkalsprache etc.)

*Das bieten wir:*
* Sehr angenehmes, erwachsenes und familiäres Klima
* Charaktere in verschiedenen, auch unteren Levelbereichen
* Kein Levelstress oder sonstige 'Hetzjagden', jeder kann mit eigenem Tempo spielen
* Aktive Teilnahme am Rollenspiel (RP-Abende, Events etc.)
* Mumble Voice Server ( 30 Slots)
* Forum/Portal
* Wappenrock, Gildenbank

*Ansprechpartner ingame:*
 Kresha (Clarisse, Xorgha), Gunthrak
 Hoffentlich haben wir dein Interesse geweckt ,
 und wir sehen uns bald bei den
*Vagabunden*


----------



## Sucherin (20. Juni 2009)

Wir suchen euch noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße Kresha


----------



## Chayeni (24. Juni 2009)

Wir sind mittlerweile auf stolze 26 Leute angewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Traut euch ruhig, gerne auch totale WoW- Neuanfänger. Auch RP und dergleichen kommen nicht zu kurz =)


----------



## Sucherin (30. Juni 2009)

Dann schubsen wir das ganze doch mal nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sucherin (15. Juli 2009)

Wir suchen immer noch nach netten Mitspielern, insbesondere über Tankverstärkung würden wir uns freuen.


----------



## Sucherin (29. Juli 2009)

Ich schiebe es mal wieder nach oben.


----------



## Sucherin (7. August 2009)

*schubs nach oben*


----------



## Sucherin (13. August 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

Sieht ganz nett aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtige Server und Fraktion, wenn ich Bedarf habe melde ich mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sucherin (19. August 2009)

*schubs*


----------



## Sucherin (17. September 2009)

Wird Zeit das mal wieder nach oben zu schieben.

Wir würden gerne auch im 80er Bereich gerne so langsam die 10er Raids starten, daher suchen wir noch nette Leute die dort mit uns einsteigen wollen. Ein bisschen Geduld muss noch dabei sein. 

Wir würden uns sehr über einen Tank freuen.


----------



## Targarok (17. September 2009)

Serverkollegen verpasse ich doch gerne einen PUSH! Scheint nen netter Haufen zu sein, viel Glück euch =)



Gruß
Targarok


----------



## Sucherin (21. September 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Sucherin (1. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder nach oben schieben


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Oktober 2009)

Klingt für mich sehr attraktiv. Auch ich musste lange eine Gilde suchen, welche nicht das Clearen von Instanz XY als Ziel hatte. Wie gesagt in meinen Augen wärt ihr genau das richtig. Leider auf einem anderen Server als ich. Aber sofern es euch mal auf Theradras verschlägt, sagt bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delon (15. Oktober 2009)

sehr nette und sympathische Vorstellung, daher gerne ein kostenloser /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer etwas ähnliches auf Dun Morogh sucht, informiert sich unter:

www.exil-gilde.de  oder
im Forum


----------



## Ratsche (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Vagabunden,

ich finde Euer Gildenkonzept sehr ansprechend. Die einzige Frage, die mich beschäftigt, ist wie man auf einem RP Pvp questen und farmen kann. Wird man ständig umgehauen bzw. traut man sich nur in Gruppen in umkämpfte Zonen?

Gruß

Ratsche


----------



## Sucherin (26. Oktober 2009)

Ratsche schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Vagabunden,
> 
> ich finde Euer Gildenkonzept sehr ansprechend. Die einzige Frage, die mich beschäftigt, ist wie man auf einem RP Pvp questen und farmen kann. Wird man ständig umgehauen bzw. traut man sich nur in Gruppen in umkämpfte Zonen?
> 
> ...



Es tut mir leid irgendwie habe ich deine Frage übersehen. Um darauf zu antworten: Auf Kult der Verdammten gibt es verhältnismäßig mehr Hordler als Allianzler, vielleicht sind sie deshalb etwas braver.

Man kann natürlich Pech haben und damit muss man auf einem PvP Server auch rechnen und es boxt einen jemand stärkeres um. Von ständig kann hier aber keine Rede sein. Wo es mal öfter Konflikte gibt ist vor den Instanzen der Daily heroic. Wer da mal angefangen hat bevor da soviele Skelette herumliegen weiß niemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während des Levelns ist man fast unbehelligt und beim farmen kann man sich ruhige Stellen suchen, so ist das zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Hiermit gibt es noch einen push für uns.

Grüße Kresha


----------



## Sucherin (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich schiebe nochmal nach oben, meldet euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzKila (3. November 2009)

Hi,

höhrt sich sehr nett an..leider bin ich schon als Ally vergeben^^
Aber vielleicht twinke ich mal auf eurem Server nen Tauren Dudu...

Btw auch wir suchen auf der Todeswache (RP PVE-Server) noch Member für unsere Casual-Feierabendgilde...

Siehe hier....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dungeon Keeper

Daher für die sehr nett klingende Gilde ein /push eines Allies von der Todeswache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratsche (8. November 2009)

Ich kann nun aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es sich um eine super nette Gilde handelt. Daumen rauf!


----------



## Sucherin (8. November 2009)

*schubs nach oben*


----------



## Ratsche (11. November 2009)

hoch


----------



## Ratsche (17. November 2009)

Ratsche schrieb:


> hoch



noch höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (18. November 2009)

Hey ihrs!
Die Beschreibung eurer Gilde hat mir sehr gefallen! Genau solche Leute suche ich für einen Neuanfang.
Auch die Mischung aus PVP und RP nähme mich sehr wunder.
Jedoch habe ich eine Frage, bevor ich einen ellenlangen Text in euer Forum donnere xD
Momentan, das heisst bis ca März 10, werde ich "nur" am Wochenende, jeweil für ca 4-6h on sein.
Würde das einer Aufnahme im Wege stehen? xD

MFG Breoal


----------



## Ratsche (21. November 2009)

Breoal schrieb:


> Hey ihrs!
> Die Beschreibung eurer Gilde hat mir sehr gefallen! Genau solche Leute suche ich für einen Neuanfang.
> Auch die Mischung aus PVP und RP nähme mich sehr wunder.
> Jedoch habe ich eine Frage, bevor ich einen ellenlangen Text in euer Forum donnere xD
> ...



Grüße Breoal,

ich bin selbst Mitglied in dieser Gilde und mir gefällt es dort sehr gut, obwohl ich wenig Zeit am Stück zum Spielen habe. Letzendlich muß das unser Boss Kresha entscheiden, aber da wir mehrere Leute haben, die wenig Zeit haben, glaube ich nicht, das es ein Hinderungsgrund sein könnte.

Für die Horde

Dracta


----------



## Sucherin (21. November 2009)

Hallo Breoal,

wenn du uns deine Offline-Zeiten mitteilst und wir dann bescheid wissen, haben wir kein Problem damit das du wenig Zeit hast. 

Wenn du weiterhin Interesse hast würde ich dich bitten eine Vorstellung in unser Forum zu schreiben, bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir auch online zur Verfügung.

Freue mich aber schonmal sehr über dein Interesse.

Grüße Kresha


----------



## Ratsche (26. November 2009)

up and away 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

